# Safety Harness



## WaltL1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Guys, I have a brand new still sealed in the bag safety harness that came with a ladder stand I bought a few years ago.
If you need one/dont have one I'll mail it to you at no charge if you promise to use the darn thing.
PM your address if interested. First come first saved.
If none of you guys are interested I will offer it up in the Deer Hunting section.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 17, 2015)

The safety harness has been claimed.


----------

